# Discus tankmates



## kisame1235 (Oct 11, 2009)

I currently have a 120 gallon fish tank with 3 discus , I do plan to get more but for now I have to kinda settle . I was talking to my friend about reasonable tank mates . He suggested some kind of tetra maybe a congo or emperor . He said that he isn't sure but he thinks there may also be a kind of rainbow fish . Any ideas on tank mates or what those two species could be ?


----------



## pinkertd (Jun 17, 2007)

Congo tetras and emporer tetras can tolerate temps to 81F. I've not heard of too many people keeping them in discus tanks. Most people go for the rummynose tetras and cardinal tetras. I have black neons with mine and love them!


----------



## khanzer22 (Jan 14, 2008)

I had neon tetras, ottos and corys with my discus... 

IMHO, community fish like tetras (cardinal, black, rummy nose blah3x), rasboras, rams, plecos, loaches etc. will do and blend well with discus... Avoid aggressive fish like cichlids cause most of the time they don't go well together... Just my 2 cents...


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

http://www.discusmadness.com/discus-FYI.html

That link has a good list of tank mates.


----------



## bherren1 (Feb 15, 2009)

I like rummynose, otos and cories with discus. each are interesting in there own way and each have their own function. cories will help keep the substrate clean by eating leftovers from your messy discus and rummies. otos are good for algae. and if your rummies start to loose their red noses something is wrong with your water parameters, they are like an early warning system in that way. unlike cardinals who just die....and the rummies school much better. a school of 30-40 rummies would be quite impressive in your 120g:thumbsup:.


----------



## blackandyellow (Jul 1, 2009)

I keep mine with neons, cardinals, rummynoses, cory cats and a pleco. I had an angelfish with them that got along fine but angels are usually not recommended as tank mates for discus, yet during the time they were together I never saw a single problem


----------



## kisame1235 (Oct 11, 2009)

I currently have harlequin rasboras in there and they seem to be doing just fine . Could any problems rise up with these 2 ?


----------



## bherren1 (Feb 15, 2009)

purely from a compatibility standpoint i would say that you are fine. if you like the paring then that is you prerogative. but i think many would find the paring off-putting and bothersome as discus are from south america and rasboras are southeast asian fish. notice all of the recommendations from others on this thread are of other south american fish......


----------



## kisame1235 (Oct 11, 2009)

any good amazon fish that'll get along with them ? also whats a clown ghost knife fish and would it do well in there ( my friend told about how cool they are )


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

"Traditional" discus tankmates are cardinal & rummynosed tetras (better than most other schooling fish b/c they can take the warm temperatures well), Cory cats (especially Sterbai), Otocinclus (some have issues, others don't) and Rams. All are from the Amazon, compatible with each other and with planted tanks, and need exactly the same water parameters.


----------



## DavidZ (Nov 17, 2009)

you can even keep rams


----------

